

Ask HN: Is the FreeBSD logo/mascot offensive to Christians - glevel2

I was wearing my FreeBSD shirt with the FreeBSD bobble logo on it, and a couple of Christians approached me and began to proselytize. I tried to explain to them about FreeBSD, but no luck.<p>Should I not wear the shirt? Or were they over reacting?
======
drKarl
You are completely free to wear a FreeBSD shirt, a "I love Satan" shirt, a
Buda Shirt or whatever you like. Equally Christians are free to wear a "God
loves you" shirt and I'll take no offence. I have a shirt with Jesus as a Dj.
That is, you are not approaching Christians and telling them that they believe
in an imaginary friend, that would be proselytizing... yet they insist on make
you believe on their imaginary friend and take offense if you show that you
don't care... If some Christians/Jeowah witness/whatever approaches me and
tries to proselitize me I'll feel free to throw my reason into their minds and
make them realize they are wasting their lifes.

------
hga
Could you define "proselytize"?

I.e. were they denouncing you or were they trying to convert you?

